# How To Build: DIY Rustic Style Fish Tank Stand



## Marc Davis (3 Aug 2018)

Hi guys. I made a simple stand that i feel anyone with a very basic skills and tools can make:


----------



## Marc Davis (4 Aug 2018)




----------



## Sick1166 (16 Dec 2018)

Very nice


----------

